# Our new kitten, Pneumo!



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

Here's a little history on how we found Pneumo and brought him into our lives, then on to the cute pictures!

I work at a vet clinic, and as anyone who works in a clinic must know, there is a huge chance you will eventually get the opportunity to adopt an animal one way or another!

Pneumo - then unnamed - was brought into the clinic when he was about 5 weeks old. His owner said he was attacked by their 'wolfdog" - how true that is, I have no idea, but he was attacked by a dog either way. He was tiny, malnourished, suffering from a punctured lung with air under the skin. Which is how he got his name! (named by my clever husband.) He also had a major case of round worms. His owner surrendered him when he could not or would not pay for the treatment. I offered to give him a home, I didn't want to see him grow up in the clinic and my husband and I were wanting another animal in the house anyways. (We have one dog). Friday December 13th, his fecal for the worms came back negative and he was ready to come home with us. 

His birthday is October 29th, 2013, which makes him about 7 weeks old now. He is doing very well and has come a long way in a short amount of time!

A few days after he was brought into the clinic. The little sock type thing around his body was treating the subcutaneous emphysema. 


















First couple nights here at home!


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

awwww! pneumo sure has come a long way! 

the pics of him now look like he's a normal healthy kitten, playing and having fun.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He's a Cutie Pie!! 
So glad you adopted him into your family!


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

He is really sweet, and such a character! I sucessfully trimmed his nails today - for the second time in his life. The first time was last week and he was NOT happy, it took two of us to do it at work. Tonight though, it was a breeze. I've been doing a lot of fiddling with his feet and making him comfortable with it. I can't wait to see him grow up, he is going to be a handsome cat I think!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is already a handsome kitten! What a sweet looking boy. Looks like he is going to be a big guy too! I am so glad you opened your house and heart to that little baby.


----------



## isabella.f (Nov 1, 2013)

What an amazing recovery! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh he looked so pitiful in the beginning. Your TLC has helped him become a beautiful cat! Wow. Love his markings! Sweet story. You have a heart of gold!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Handsome little guy. Looks like about 80% cuteness and 20% ornery (ie a kitten). And it looks like his beautiful classic tabby fur is still deciding whether to be short hair or long hair. Thanks for the rescue.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh he's gorgeous! And looks like he's got his share of cattitude lol. What a win-win, well done!


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We are very happy to have him in our home - he has been great so far. He is so playful. We currently have him set up in our spare bedroom, with an extra large dog crate that has his litter box, a bed and toys. He sleeps in there at night, but during the day he has full range of the room which has a scratch post with feathers and other toys. Because we have a dog who has somewhat of a prey drive - it's going to take time getting them adapted to each other. The dog isn't allowed in the kitten's room, and when the kitten is out in the rest of the house, he was supervised like a hawk. 

He is VERY curious of my dog, Sydney. Despite being attacked by a dog in the beginning, he has absolutely no fear of her. It's going to take time, for sure.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

That hair sticking up everywhere is precious!


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

Kneazles said:


> That hair sticking up everywhere is precious!


Haha, the top of his head had to be shaved because he had a nasty laceration from the dog that attacked him. My husband was laughing because it looked like he had a fryer tuck. I think it makes him look like a cheetah cub with a mane!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What bteed is your dog?


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> What bteed is your dog?


She is a Tibetan Spaniel mix, 7 years old. Her name is Sydney!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Both your pets are gorgeous congrats on your new addition . My dog also has a crazy prey drive what work for ys is we played with our cat while our dog was in a crate so he could get a good up close sniff without scaring our cat... good luck!! Now our dog is great with both cats but when he gets the puppy zooms he sometimes forgets and tries to play with the cats... its funny but we make sure to correct him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a cute looking pup!!! You can tell from the picture she has personality plus!!!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, Pneumo is a cute little nugget! And Sydney is so pretty.


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It'll take some time, she is still acting very jealous. But she is used to being the only one for years now. I was holding him earlier and waking my husband up, and the minute I sat on the bed with him, Sydney immediately jumped up on the bed and starting rolling all over my husband. It was hilarious, but still very clear of how she felt. We are making sure they each get equal attention and that they both have their own safe areas where the other isn't allowed. Syd isn't allowed in Pneumo's room and Pneumo isn't allowed to go on Syd's bed or crate.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

In another thread on here someone recommended clicker training to keep a dog from chasing a new cat. They said every time she is fixating on the cat but shifts her attention to you in response to the click, give her a treat and soon when she sees the cat she will come running to you rather than chasing him.


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been doing something similar, except without a clicker. I always have treats with me when ever he's with me so whenever she takes her attention off him and on me, she gets a treat. Thankfully she is very food motivated!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Clever husband indeed, I love the name. Pneumo looks to be a fuzzy fierce little man.


----------

